# Problem with FreeBSD 11 - CURRENT on Rasp Pi B



## Eponymous (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,

I've got an old Raspberry Pi B and I've just tried flashing both:

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...RRENT-arm-armv6-RPI-B-20160408-r297692.img.xz

and then:

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...RRENT-arm-armv6-RPI-B-20160308-r296485.img.xz

both of which fail to boot.

I had to video the boot process as the screen goes off too quickly but I get in an endless boot cycle which terminates at this point:


```
Found U-Boot device: disk
    Checking unit=0 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>...
```

Have I missed something here?


----------



## lme@ (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you try a different SD card?


----------



## Eponymous (Apr 16, 2016)

I tried both a 16GB Sandisk Ultra (SDHC I/Class 10) and an 8GB Sandisk Ultra (SDHC I/Class 10).

I also tested the cards on another Raspberry Pi and had the same issues.

Both of them fail to boot. I've tested these cards on the same device with OpenELEC and had no issues.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Apr 16, 2016)

Tried with a newer or older image?

Juha


----------



## Eponymous (Apr 16, 2016)

Eponymous said:


> I've got an old Raspberry Pi B and I've just tried flashing both:
> 
> http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...RRENT-arm-armv6-RPI-B-20160408-r297692.img.xz
> 
> ...



I've also tested the latest RPI-2 image on a Raspberry Pi 2 with a third SD card - this gets further but still fails to boot.

Looks like we may have a regression.

I'll try even earlier versions (perhaps binary chopping) I can help work out when this was introduced.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 16, 2016)

You could give an image from http://rapsbsd.org a try.


----------



## acheron (Apr 16, 2016)

You definitely need this commit https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=297758


----------

